# Cooking ground eggshells?



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Does anyone use ground eggshells for calcium supplementation in a home cooked diet? If so, do you bake them to dry them out? 

The reason I ask is that my holistic vet said she thought that baking them may render the calcium inactive. I just checked Dr. Pritcairn and he does not mention baking the eggshells, just drying them out. An article in Modern Dog said to bake them...so now I'm confused and worried I might be doing the wrong thing. I can go back to using bone meal, I just thought I would alternate with eggshells, as it can be hard to find and expensive. 

Anyone have any advice on this????


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm not certain of the answer to this but I have never heard of baking the shells, just letting them air dry. So I would take the advice of your holistic vet.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I make them - got that from a dog food cookbook.
only for about 8 minute @ 350
Have also heard you can also put them in boiling water for 1 minute then dry them out and not bake them.

I was told there is some kind of chemical on the shell that requires boiling or baking them.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I went back to Dr. Pritcairn and it did say in another spot to bake them , so it's probably OK. Also- did a quick search and found all sorts of articles saying to bake them, so I feel better now We are seeing the vet again this week and if she has anymore info, I'll let you know!


----------

